# How low should I go?



## Amanda3266 (Nov 25, 2021)

Hello to the more experienced folk.

I am new to diabetes but not to weight loss.
I am dieting to lose weight and get my BG levels under control.
I know very low calorie diets can be a big thing for treating diabetes, however I honestly could not cope with going as low as 800 cals a day.


At the moment I’m averaging around 1300 calories a day and well under 100g carbs.


Does this sound okay or am I likely to cause issues with maintaining weight loss down the line by going too low.

if I use a TDEE calculator it suggests 1800 cals a day for weight loss. However o find it hard to pack that into three meals and I’m still measuring BG before and after meals at the moment.
Glucose levels range between 5-10 …average is 7.5


----------



## Vonny (Nov 25, 2021)

Hi @Amanda3266 I think a lot depends on your weight, height etc. For instance I am maintaining weight on about 1600 cals per day but I am only 5' 1" with a tiny frame.. When I was losing weight I did 800 cals for the first few weeks then 1200 max, plus lots of walking until I got to my target.

If your calculator is suggesting 1800 cals per day you are probably a lot taller than me (most people are!) and need more calories. I would say that if you are managing on 1300 cals that is fine, but it does need to be sustainable in years to come. If you are on under 100g carbs per day you may wish to increase other food groups, eg a bit more protein, more fats etc. As long as the carbs are kept under control, everything else should follow nicely including a reduction in glucose levels


----------



## Windy (Nov 25, 2021)

Hi @Amanda3266 I was diagnosed at the end of last month. I investigated the 800 calorie diet and it's offered in some areas of the country, but not in the county I live in. 
The books say that you should do it under medical supervision and with support, but I've gone it alone, as I would really like to go into remission, and haven't been able to stick to diets for more than a few months previously. The 800 cal diet is for 2-3 months maximum, so I hope to stick to it. For me, 800 calories a day is doable - I've done 20 days and haven't been hungry. I think it was the carbs I was eating that were driving my over eating.
I appreciate that there's some potential risk to me doing it without medical supervision, but I'm willing to take the risk. I wrote to my GP and let him know, but he's not got back to me, I'm guessing because he's busy.

I'd recommend talking to the diabetes nurse at your practice or your GP if you do decide 800 calories are feasible, but it's definitely not a decision to take lightly, and not recommended by Professor Roy Taylor, who devised the diet at Newcastle University.


----------

